# Como conectar el Wii a internet



## caeg (May 3, 2008)

Hola

Bueno se que no es el foro mas apropiado para preguntar pero creo que peor es nada, el dia de hayer se me ha ocurrido conectar la wii a internet para actualizar un par de cosas y etc., pero me e ayado en el problemo que no tengo internet inalambrico todavia tengo cables (A la antiguita) habia oido que el wii se puede conectar a internet por los puertos usb que tiene por atras pero no tengo el adaptador de ethernet-usb para wii pero mi modem tiene una salida usb, mi cuestion es si puede conectar directamente estos dos?, no lo e querido hacer por cuestion de evitar fallos en los dos sistemas pero quiero saber ustedes que dicen

Saludos


----------



## santiago (May 3, 2008)

si se puede solamente nesecitas los drivers que trae tu modem para usb
es igual que las pc ya que en las wii corre una version de windows por debajo
salu2


----------



## caeg (May 3, 2008)

Entonces que necesito hacer conectar el modem y poner el disco del modem en el wii?, o como lo deberia de hacer para conectarlo 
Saludos y gracias


----------



## santiago (May 3, 2008)

conecta el modem a la wii y proba si te podes conectar, si no podes pone el cd del modem e instalale el controlador
salu2


----------



## caeg (May 4, 2008)

Una pregunta que la wii no lee unicamente disco del tipo dvd especial para wii o lee cualquier tipo de disco?
Sl2


----------



## santiago (May 5, 2008)

no he probado pero me comentaron que si probe en una play 3 y anduvo
no te pudiste conectar directamente? que raro
salu2
pd la wii no trae adsl?


----------



## caeg (May 5, 2008)

no solo cuenta con 2 puertos usb, y no lo pude conectar directamente, ni modo creo que voy a tener que empezar a ahorrar por un modem inalambrico


----------



## santiago (May 5, 2008)

proba con el cd antes no gastes al dope
salu2


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Hola, creo que tienes razon, este no el sitio indicado para preguntas de esta indole. Si tienes cable tendras que comprate el adaptador oficial de nintendo que te permite conectar la Wii a traves del ordenador con un adaptador USB WiFi PARA EL ORDENADOR. Pregunta aqui http://www.elotrolado.net/foro_wii-online_156 que de seguro te sacian tu pregunta con creces y ademas encontraras mas información que pueda serte de utilidad.


----------

